# Junker 322 Hudson



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a junker 322 Hudson that I'm looking to sell. The numbers on the cab are weak, tender lettering isn't all that bad. It's misssing a flanged rim on one wheel. It is a SIT unit, but the SIT unit is missing. The boiler front fell off. It ran a while ago when I bench tested it. What is it worth?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

At least $50 bucks,maybe a little less because of the missing smoke unit in the tender..It will cost around $100 or more to bring it up to snuff.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

322s in good condition have come down lots in last few years.They used to bring 100 + several years ago but average from 75 to 95 in nice running condition.The sad part it is worth more in parts.A trailing truck can fetcn 20 to 35...complete linkage 15 to 30...smoke unit SIT or SIB 25 to 35 etc.I have an original '46 322 w/o tender in running condition on Facebook for 25 and it hasn't sold.With many people out of work and some much uncertainty at the current time I think many folks are holding back on luxury or hobby type items and focusing daily needs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am thinking the same way. Worth more parting it out. As it sits, 20.00 would be a load for it.
It needs lots of work and by someone that knows what they are doing. I bought a nice 322
complete and just needing a good service two weeks ago for 63.00.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you all.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I sent you a PM...I might be interested if the price is right...Loren


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the Hudson, and you weren't kidding, it's a mess,lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm sure you will put it to good use. Like I told you, the motor and reversing unit worked last time I tested it. I got it w/o the SIT unit and missing other small parts I was going to fix it up, but I don't have the time.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm curious about those SIT's. I don't have one. Are they tricky/finicky to maintain? I know this group is capable of fixing just about anything. There are a few videos floating about on them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not have or ever have had a SIT engine. That has been by design. They are pretty cool but I do not want to mess with one when I don't have to. Plus I just do not like the reverse
lockout lever sticking out of the boiler.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I agree on that visible lock out lever-poor placement. Must have been a new engineer at Gilbert, trying to make his mark.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I only have 1, a Hudson. Luckily, it worked when I bought it..I've repaired quite a few but don't like to.. There's the motor, the bellows, and the smoke unit, and then all the darn wiring. I'll stick to SIB,lol...That lever is also a big turn-off for me...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure you will put it to good use. Like I told you, the motor and reversing unit worked last time I tested it. I got it w/o the SIT unit and missing other small parts I was going to fix it up, but I don't have the time.


Actually, the chassis is almost done, repaired the bad wheel, degreased, etc.I put in a new set of bottom fingers as they had holes in them,(the top ones were good).The screw hole for the cow-catcher is hogged out and I'll have to fix that. Someone cut off the coupler so I'll have to get a new truck for it, and 2 of the steps are broken off. And no rear truck assembly. I'm probably going to have more into it than it's worth, I should have just parted it out, but I don't sell on ebay, just buy,(ask my wife)..I have some one interested in it right now, hopefully I'll get my money back but it looks doubtful.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

AmFlyerFan asked about how hard the repairs are. The SIT engine is easy, just a standard motor and reverse unit. The engine runs fine even without the tender smoke and choo choo operating. Repairing the bellows units if the material is torn is challenging because the repair kits do not contain the original type glue and bellows material. There are online postings that document where to source the correct glue and material but it can be a pain. The bellows motor needs maintenance the same as the engine motor. There are kits made that are a drop in replacement cylinder style smoke and choo choo unit that work well and are easy to install.
The problem I have with the SIT engines in addition to the lever sticking out of the cab is that the engine choo choo's in neutral when not moving and the sounds and smoke puffs are not synchronized with the valve gear. No worries, if anyone has a SIT engine or two that would be layout runners there is another alternative. Take out the reverse unit and gut the tender. Replace it all with an MTH fan driven smoke unit, driver board, sound card and speaker. The engine will sound better, be synchronized and smoke up the layout area. I asked Ed Goldin to do exactly this plus electrocouplers to my two American Models Northerns.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

No rear truck assembly? For the engine? I put it in there. Better check the box and all wrapping materials. I just checked the drawer where the engine was stored and it was not there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No rear truck assembly? For the engine? I put it in there. Better check the box and all wrapping materials. I just checked the drawer where the engine was stored and it was not there.


Found it George!!!!!!! It was in the box, and I also found a start washer,lol!! That was a wonderful surprise, I was just going on ebay to locate one.. Thanks again buddy, I'm glad I said something.. I have the cow-catcher fixed, I tapped the hogged-out screw-hole to a 8-32 and it fits great.. I'm waiting for my repair on the wheel to fully cure, and I'll assemble and re-quarter that tomorrow. I added a piece of new wiring also, should be running by Friday night, if my hands hold up. I was just diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis in my hands, so it's a little slow going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis. Good luc with the project. I'm glad you made that post as well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the junker Hudson I received from a fellow member. Runs like a scalded dog. No cab numbers so I'm going to make this a 320 as there's no smoke and no choo choo. It does have a SIT chassis but nothing else. I'm going to sell this one but I'll never get my money out of it. I bought a boiler front, tender shell, and chassis, plus the original cost, all with shipping. I'll add some non-collectible cars to it to make it more appealing to a buyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks good Flyernut!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-numbered. 320, no choo choo, no smoke.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

That '320' you added looks nice. Was that a dry rub or decal? It looks like a dry rub. I really don't know the difference. My Baldwin 355 has a bad mar on the 'Northwestern decal?' that I'd like to replace down the road. How about a tip on removing the old and replacing a new one. I've been looking for info but haven't found much. I do know that there are a lot of options out there. Thanx.
Homer T.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> That '320' you added looks nice. Was that a dry rub or decal? It looks like a dry rub. I really don't know the difference. My Baldwin 355 has a bad mar on the 'Northwestern decal?' that I'd like to replace down the road. How about a tip on removing the old and replacing a new one. I've been looking for info but haven't found much. I do know that there are a lot of options out there. Thanx.
> Homer T.


Dry rub transfer.There were no cab numbers on the shell so I re-numbered it a 320, no smoke, no choo choo.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the Hudsons flyernut. I have 3 now. I have found starting with a junker that needs parts, its hard to start cheap enough to get your money back. Parts and your time adds up quick, like you say with shipping. Shipping is getting nuts. And I am sure USPS wants more. They are broke. I used to be able to ship most things for 6.00. Those days are gone. If shipping gets much higher it will put ebay out of business. I can't rely on local train shows. I don't need more trains anyway. I need to get all the ones I have fixed and running.
Running on what, I have no layout, so who cares if they run.

Take care of yourself flyernut. I have always said you don't get better with age. Most things don't.


----------

